# SW990L gone?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up the newest 2007 S&W catalog yesterday. We all knew they stopped making the SW99 at the end of 2005. Well, now the SW990L is missing. 

Seems that with the M&P, they have quit making this now.

So, I guess the whole SW99/SW990L line is discontinued now.

Get 'em while U can....


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

They still have them listed on their website, but if they're missing from the 07 catalog, I guess they're as good as gone. First the 99, then the 990, too bad! I guess they're gonna put all their emphasis on making & marketing the M&P. Maybe that's not working out though. Saw where Buds had them for $400.00.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$400? Really? Wow.

There is one in my local shop, and they want like $547 for it. Too high!

Well, it is a shame, but I figured it was coming. The SW990L is gotta be selling less than the SW99 was...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw it over at THR http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=254991

I can't believe how cheap they already are! Have you shot one? I haven't fired either one, but I handled a M&P and an XD side by side. I liked the M&P trigger better. The M&P trigger had a crisp break, while the XD was kind of mushy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the SW99 - essentially the A/S P99. So, I have shot the similiar gun. Never shot the SW990L. I've dry fired one before. BUt, I don't really like the trigger (essentially a QA P99)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I have the SW99 - essentially the A/S P99.


Yes, I'm well aware of your hard chromed 3-some. It's not like you try to hide them.:smt168 :smt168 I too have a 3-some, only in all black: P99c AS 9MM, SW99 .40, P22.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I picked up the newest 2007 S&W catalog yesterday. We all knew they stopped making the SW99 at the end of 2005. Well, now the SW990L is missing.
> 
> Seems that with the M&P, they have quit making this now.
> 
> ...


Shipwreck, I have a question for you? I have a SW40VE, but I do not like the trigger pull on it. I was thinking of the SW990L or the Compact MP40 SW3.5" 10 round. The cost is about the same. If I didn't like the SW40VE trigger am I going to like the SW990L?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Skippy said:


> Shipwreck, I have a question for you? I have a SW40VE, but I do not like the trigger pull on it. I was thinking of the SW990L or the Compact MP40 SW3.5" 10 round. The cost is about the same. If I didn't like the SW40VE trigger am I going to like the SW990L?


I think U will like it better. The Sigma is very heavy.

I still personally think the SW990L is too heavy for my liking (I like the discontinued SW99 with the DA/SA), but it is lighter than the Sigma. It also has a short pull.

Can U dry fire it to see what U think?

The SW990L is essentially a P99 QA - and some people really like that trigger.


----------



## CTCurry99 (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there still anywhere that sells accessories for the SW99OL? I was hoping to find a threaded barrel and silencer. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

I had aSW99 and didn't care for it. I bought a M&P 9 a couple of weehs ago and I like it so much I am saving for a M&P 45


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to bring an old post from the dead. I was at my local gun shop today and they had SW99's in 9mm and 45. Did they bring the line back?


----------

